# Seen this today



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Somebody thought they knew what they were doing


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The Purple Primer Plumber struck again!


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Straight out of a horror movie


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks like something another mechanic at my shop would have done. Thankfully we can say he is not with us anymore.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Another of my satisfied book customers! :thumbup:

I'd recognize my teaching anywhere...


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

We are required to use purple primer, but only on the joining surfaces, lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't know the q-tips tricky or the one step glue at that time, now I'm more carefully.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Good thing the guy at Depot was a 20 year plumber and showed him the right fittings.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This is hard to make out but the guy bought 3 6' sticks of 1/2" pex. A handful of 1/2"CPVC fittings, and PVC cement.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> This is hard to make out but the guy bought 3 6' sticks of 1/2" pex. A handful of 1/2"CPVC fittings, and PVC cement.


I hope he has a good home owners insurance plan.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Hee Hee..love the responses to this post.

This was in a rental property in Minneapolis where the city gave him notice to get it to code. Gave him an estimate of $7000 to tear out all the waste and vent in this house and replumb it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> I didn't know the q-tips tricky or the one step glue at that time, now I'm more carefully.


I thought I taught you better than that. You dip the qtip and then apply it to the joint. Don't pour the whole can on the joint then wipe it with a qtip, that's just hack.


----------

